# Solved: Know anywhere I can get Laptop with XP??



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

I am currently in the market for a new laptop for my son for school. All the new ones that I have seen have Windows Vista. Does anyone know where i could get a laptop with Windows XP on it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what country are you in ?
some laptops in UK I saw over weekend had XP on still - but not many - mainly ACER ones


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm in the U.S. And I'm not too sure about ACER....what are your thoughts on that brand?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

in the UK its one of the brands I would put top for service - but everyone has different experiences and i think you would find all brands poor...

I suspect US is probably a little ahead of the vista game - I would say probably 90% of machines have vista now - so stock will run out soon here and mayalready have run out in states

I think you can ask for XP with a vista upgrade later - but not sure which shops would support that

we have the following laptops in friends and family 
ACER
HP
COMPAQ
fujitsu siemens 
Toshiba

and they have all been fine - and when called support for ACER and TOSHIBA they where very good

but i'm sure members here will have a horror story for then all.....


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok Thank you. I'm just skeptical of Vista because it hasn't been out that long and it will take quite awhile to work out the bugs. It surprises me that there is no choice now....it's Vista or nothing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Ok Thank you. I'm just skeptical of Vista because it hasn't been out that long and it will take quite awhile to work out the bugs. It surprises me that there is no choice now....it's Vista or nothing.


 I agree I waited until XP - SP1 before using it - but as you say not a lot of choice - a few posts here seem to think its OK 
also some machines may not work with XP because of new hardware with only a vista driver ..... which is even more of a worry


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

In NZ there are some serious discounts on XP laptops right now as Vista becomes the OS of choice.

Now running 2 PC's here with Vista, I don't see what the issues are that would put you off?
Only one old print server failed to work here, all else is fine.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks Kiwi...I appreciate the insight. Maybe I just needed to hear that. Any other recommendations other than to make sure he has at least 1 gb of memory?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Yes, if using Vista Premium, go for 2 GB RAM. Vista needs it and can use it, more that older systems such as XP that mostly could not use that much RAM.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Kiwi....

This is for a college student. So I guess since you brought up the Vista Premium my question would be....Wouldn't Vista Basic be enough for him? I'm having him save all his work onto a flashdrive as well, for backup sake, as well as, being able to access his work on the home computer on the weekends.


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

You will still be better off with vista,,, what you going to do next year when they microsoft has stopped supporting xp,,, buy a new one ,,, and why would you want an old operating system it doest make sence. Vista has better securty too, and companys will want to develop programs for vista not xp. xp was made how many years ago,,, why dont you just get windows 98 you will save loads off money. Xp has loads of problems dont forget and this is after all the years it has been out..... Bugs you never get rid of them,,, xp still has bugs and vista is still an improvemnt over xp bugs or no bugs


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

doj said:


> You will still be better off with vista,,, what you going to do next year when they microsoft has stopped supporting xp,,, buy a new one ,,, and why would you want an old operating system it doest make sence. Vista has better securty too, and companys will want to develop programs for vista not xp. xp was made how many years ago,,, why dont you just get windows 98 you will save loads off money. Xp has loads of problems dont forget and this is after all the years it has been out..... Bugs you never get rid of them,,, xp still has bugs and vista is still an improvemnt over xp bugs or no bugs


I understand that I will be better off with Vista now. I posted this to get opinions and now I understand that I need to go with Vista. I don't appreciate your sarcasm on buying 98. Cut me a break. It has nothing to do with the money. It had to do with buying a stable Operating System. Vista is new and it will take awhile to de-bug...that is all I was worried about. Kiwiguy reassured me and I agree with him.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Doj, I still have family members on win98 - they use the PC for surfing and email, they dont have problems or issues. All Roe727 was after was people views, 


> what you going to do next year when they microsoft has stopped supporting xp


 I suspect like win98 it will be a while before microsoft stops releasing updates for XP and the XP systems I look after for domestic use run very well.

Good luck on your purchase, Roe727, let us know what you finally get - some really good deals in UK at the moment on laptops


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks ETAF. I do appreciate both yours and Kiwiguy's input. This doj...well I'll move on. I didn't apprciate his response at all. Sounds to me like he needed to vent and I ended up being his scapegoat.


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

sorry it sounded like sarcasm as i didnt mean to offened anyone. I was just try to raise some points for you to think about. I am i nice person not perfect, just trying to help,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Doj, 
:up: 

it can be difficult, to sense meaning in a post sometimes, I have been guilty of using the wrong language before , I'm glad you cleared that all up for us ... 

:up:


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

I know its very hard somtimes on forums and even on programs like MSN. We all speak diferent too,,, thanks etaf,,, i got quite upset that i said the wroung thing,,, lol,,, no worries all in the past,, lol


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

and looking back at what i said,,, i could have wrote it a bit better,,, sorry Roe727 :up:


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Dell Small Business has reintroduced several lines of laptops and desktops as the business sector has been experiencing considerable compatibility problems with Vista and there is supposedly a large market still there for XP sales.

laptops
http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/notebooks?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd

desktops:
http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/desktops?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks doj for the apology. It just hit me as if you thought I was trying to pinch pennies and that wasn't the case. I just wanted some opinions so that I could make a good decision. No hurt feelings....Life is too short.

Have a great night everyone and thanks for all the insight.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Stoner...Thanks for the websites. I was hoping there would be someone out there still selling them. They can always be upgraded later...correct?????


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

ever thought about buying a blank laptop and installing xp yourself?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have heard that MS says it will support XP until 2012...Also heard they plan to support Vista for 5 yrs... Don't know if this is true or just rumor.
Vicks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

striker0204 said:


> ever thought about buying a blank laptop and installing xp yourself?


I'm not aware of a "blank" laptop. Do you have a link?


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Me either....please let us know....Thanks


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

haha. by blank i mean no windows. just buy it, and deal with an OS yourself.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

We knew what you meant striker....but usually you do buy with an OS.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

yah of course. but like he said, buying with xp is rare now. i dont know, i havent tried to buy a new computer in almost a year.

When me and my stepdad built mine, we installed windows manually. but of course, thats homemade not company made.

And your going to have to pay for the OS anyway, why not just install it yourself? only takes a second.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Dell is still selling them. Stoner gave us the link above. I could definitely install it myself. I have done it before, but that would still mean buying everything. The laptop he has right now is running Windows 98....lol Obviously he needs a new, faster one for college.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

hehe. i remember when 98 came out from 95. i loved it. i worshiped it 

Does anyone remember DOS on 3.1 ? i learned that at 6


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah I remember it....lol The age of the dinosaur.

98 was a great system. Question, do you think if I get one with XP with enough memory to run Vista, that I can eventually upgrade after they have worked out some of the problems?


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

ya no doubt. however, i know that driver updating is a B***h and a half.

They are recommending that if you have had your current computer for over 1 year, with xp, that you just buy a NEW comp with vista installed. 

Because of the drivers. Its just easier, and more hassle free. but essentially, you should be able to upgrade.

i know i can with 768ram. but i dont like vista.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Or just continue to run WIndows XP....I like XP. 

I don't like Vista either, that is why I started this thread in the first place.

Hummmm, might just go with that dell link, order an XP laptop, and get moving on this.


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

ohh god. dell... ick. try not to do dell. buy a laptop from a homeless man instead.

yah, i think xp is pretty nice. i dont see any reason for me to upgrade.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

LOL Ok, this is the deal. You come up with someone else who is selliing them and I won't buy dell. I had looked all over the place before posting about buying XP and couldn't find any and then posted and Stoner comes up with a link. Anyone else know of any other companies still selling them?


----------



## striker0204 (Nov 12, 2006)

i dont know offhand, but i can try and make some calls today. my guess, try gateway. i know they are EXTREMELY flexible.

and im trying to help you not to buy a dell  your not hurting me a bit! haha


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you do decide to buy a laptop with vista on and also buy an XP CD to downgrade - be aware, I have read, that some of the latest hardware only has drivers for vista - I saw on this forum somewhere - not sure how true ....

service pack got vista -


> April 19, 2007
> Oops. Intel CEO Gives Away Vista SP Release Date


http://www.internetnews.com/ent-news/article.php/3672811


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks ETAF but I'll either go with one or the other. If I buy Vista, I wouldn't downgrade. If I go with XP, I would run it as long as possible. He will only be in college for 4 years, I would think we would be ok.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not aware of any companies that sell laptops without including an operating system. You can't build a laptop like you build a desktop.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you....I didn't think you could either, but wasn't 100 sure on the subject.  

Boy after asking in this forum and asking people in my personal life, the differences in option on this are extremely varied.


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

What about buying a 2nd hand one, Or doest that suit you, companies sell 2nd hand computers and laptops and there are plenty of people selling 1 year old or 6 month old systems, as long as you can get all the drivers for it and a operating system you should be fine with it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Dell just announced they're offering some of their laptops with an XP option, due to popular demand. I suspect other makers will soon follow.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

etaf said:


> if you do decide to buy a laptop with vista on and also buy an XP CD to downgrade - be aware, I have read, that some of the latest hardware only has drivers for vista - I saw on this forum somewhere - not sure how true ....
> 
> service pack got vista -
> http://www.internetnews.com/ent-news/article.php/3672811


I Find it difficult to believe any manufacturer of laptops would have Vista exclusive drivers of any nature for hardware or that any hardware manufacturer would, either (excluding printers, scanners, etc. - referring to DVD-ROM, sound drivers, etc.). What if I want to dual boot w/XP or 98SE or may be Linux? MS may be powerful, but not enough to force this kind of crap on any manufacturer.

An associate of mine recently was looking for a new laptop w/XP in lieu of Vista (the usual local stores, Best Buy, Office Max/Depot/Staples, CompUSA, etc.). I had told him to find one he wanted w/Vista and we would reformat and install XP. He was told by several (including 'The Geek Squad'), that he could not do this, as it wouldn't work. It has me so worked up, I'm ready to go buy a new laptop and prove them wrong. He finally found a Acer lappy with XP MCE and bought it.

I've upgraded umpteen laptops and towers from the OEM OS CD to either 98SE or XP REAL OS's. While the driver issue was a PITA in some cases, it was always achievable and I have serious doubts Vista machines are any different. That's my opinion and I'm sticking with it.

BTW, I wouldn't touch Vista with a ten foot pole for at least two years.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i was just as sceptical as you hence


> - not sure how true ....


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

Just come accross these sale laptops,,,, some have no operating sytems or XP installed, havent looked at them all and not sure how good or bad the prices are >> http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/clearance/I0 << DOJ


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'd recommend buying new laptop for a student.
When a laptop has hardware problems, the parts are not always available from just any computer shop, they're usually proprietary and ship from an outlet of the manufacturer.
That's a delay.
Bad idea if needed projects or term papers are trapped inside with an approaching deadline.

Just a thought.


----------



## ipodwizsteve (Apr 28, 2007)

hey most of the time you can google dell xp and get it over the internet and i have vista its great but sometimes bugs in the proccesor slow it down so vista maybe not the greatest but it is good so just try it out


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Greetings- ran across this: cyberpowerpc.com 
They give the option for your OS for desktops and notebooks.
I won't speak for them as I have never ordered anything from them...but they seem reputable.
Cheers- CK


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Guess I'm going to find out how much trouble it will be to go from Vista to XP. Just ordered three XP SP2 OEM disc. Will covert a friends lappy to XP from Vista (which won't run his needed programs or printer........no expectations of driver updates for either). One will be for my old existing Gateway laptop w/Gateway XP (original w/no SP) and one for my planned new lappy purchase. The latter for same reason converting friends laptop AND to have a copy of Vista to play with before changing to XP. I do not plan to upgrade/purchase new printers, scanners, ACT 2000, QuickBooks 2005 just to have Vista on my business or home computers. Makes me wonder what the hell MS was thinking.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

let us know how you get on


----------



## larry9530 (May 4, 2007)

Go to HP.com and check out their refurb site. Some of the laptops on that site still have XP on it.


----------



## larry9530 (May 4, 2007)

Go to HP.com and check out their refurb site. Some of the laptops on that site still have XP on it. As a reminder, refurb models do carry the same warranty as new with replaced part if needed.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you I'll look at that.


----------



## N. Cognito (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm still running 98 on my desktop and I prefer it! I use XP on my laptop, but I'll buy a Mac before I switch to Vista. I don't like it AT ALL! Bill has taken it much too far this time...  Why force people to use a system they don't necessarily want just to pad his pockets?

I found this info on the situation when I was trying to find a laptop with XP on it for my friend:
Dell has brought back Microsofts Windows XP operating system option to its Inspiron laptops, as well as to select Dimension desktop PCs, after the visitors of Dell IdeaStorm Blog voted for that idea. We heard you loud and clear on bringing the Windows XP option back to our Dell consumer PC offerings. Based on your feedback, the following Dell consumer systems with Windows XP are now immediately available on Dell.com: Inspiron: 1405, 1705, 1505, 1501 and Dell Dimension: E520, E521, Company announced.
Microsoft plans to kill Windows XP by preventing PC manufacturers from selling systems running the operating system by 31 January 2008. Dell and other major computer manufacturers such as HP and Toshiba will no longer have the option to offer XP once Microsoft stops selling licences for the OS next January. However, some manufacturers may be able to get hold of XP licences from third-party resellers until 2009. Plus, Microsoft said it would continue to support XP beyond that date.


----------



## Roe727 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thank you for your insight....I totally agree.


----------

